# Seagull Century



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice day for a ride yesterday. Met my oldest friend Friday night, rode yesterday, drove home today. I think this ride gets a bad rap. No incidents either minor or major, no close calls, and no long waits at the sag stops since we only used the one on Assatague. We started at 8 and, while it was crowded, everyone was out to have a good time. 

The crowded road, early on.









Clearing out some.









I think the trick is just to stay out of pacelines.









Ho-hum.









The obligatory you-know-what.









The screaming descent to Assateague Island. Wouldn't have been so bad except for the crosswind. And riding a fixie downhill at 30mph one handed while taking the pic. 









On Assateague. 









Lownge reprezent. No flats on the ride, but I must've finished with a hole because the rear was flat this AM. Booyah!









The most dangerous moment of the day: moreons stopping for the ponies. 









Me and my shadow.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

I love those kind of rides out in the country with friends. That island looks really cool. Is it only one way on/off?


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

LavenderLightning said:


> That island looks really cool. Is it only one way on/off?


Pretty sure yes. Only the one causeway/bridge.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

LavenderLightning said:


> I love those kind of rides out in the country with friends. That island looks really cool. Is it only one way on/off?


There are two entrances, one at the north end of the island and one at the south, but they don't connect. You have to exit using the same entrance that got you there. One is in MD and one is in VA since the island straddles the border.

The entrance in VA actually is from another island, Chincoteague, which is in turn only reachable by road over one causeway.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

wooglin said:


> Nice day for a ride yesterday. Met my oldest friend Friday night, rode yesterday, drove home today. I think this ride gets a bad rap. No incidents either minor or major, no close calls, and no long waits at the sag stops since we only used the one on Assatague. We started at 8 and, while it was crowded, everyone was out to have a good time.


Have to agree about it being an incident free ride for the most part, at least for us. We didn't even get a flat. I'm so flat prone that I brought along and extra Continental folding tire. I love drama free rides. No way in hell am I going to call the SAG wagon!!! There were a couple downed cyclists involved in some type of collision. My partner almost got run off the road twice by people not looking. The scenery was so beautiful and the roads were pretty decent. Of course the wind was brutal, but it made me work harder. Good ride!~


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cooooooool


----------

